# NOLVADEX AND DIANABOL CYCLE



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi guys. ive currently got my first cycle of dianabol on order and should be receiveing it next week also on order is nolvadex for my pct now im just wondering wether to start taking the nolva as soon as ive started taking the dianabol or just wait until the course of dianabol has ended, im asking this because ive heard mixed reveiws so if any1 can help plaese do so..
​


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

If you get any gyno symptoms while on cycle you might wan't to add some nolva @ 20mg ED, for a few days.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks mars.. so if gyno appears just take nolva until it goes away,, then after the cycle of dianabol start with the nolva for pct,, how long normally required cos alot of people have different thoughts


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

bravo9 said:


> Thanks mars.. so if gyno appears just take nolva until it goes away,, then after the cycle of dianabol start with the nolva for pct,, how long normally required cos alot of people have different thoughts


What dosage are you going to be using and for how long?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

im going to be using 25mg-30mg ed for 6 weeks


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

bravo9 said:


> im going to be using 25mg-30mg ed for 6 weeks


Yea thats good mate, TBH i'd use nolva and clomid, but if youv'e only got nolva i'd run it 4wks @ 40/40/20/20.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks for that mars.. i was thinking of getting clomid aswell if i do how much and when


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

bravo9 said:


> thanks for that mars.. i was thinking of getting clomid aswell if i do how much and when


Then i'd run nolva @ 40/20/20/20

Clomid @ 100/50/50.


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

i thought i was told arimidex on cycle as nolva isnt any good on cycle just mimics oestrogen and blocks receptors leaving osterogen still hanging around?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

i take it u mean nolva at 40 ed for the first week . and clomid at 100 ed for first week.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ano1987 said:


> i thought i was told arimidex on cycle as nolva isnt any good on cycle just mimics oestrogen and blocks receptors leaving osterogen still hanging around?


I assume your refering to my post about adding 20mg nolva ED for a few days?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

bravo9 said:


> i take it u mean nolva at 40 ed for the first week . and clomid at 100 ed for first week.


Yes mate.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

yeh refering to your post mars


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

yeh? so u can take nolvadex if ur on cycle as a precaution but if u are gyno sensitive take arimidex? am confused again?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

am confused to now ano,, well we will c if im gyno sensative as its going to be my first aas cycle ,, thanks 4 the help


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ano1987 said:


> yeh? so u can take nolvadex if ur on cycle as a precaution but if u are gyno sensitive take arimidex? am confused again?


It depends, it really is personal preference.


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

ok cool

thanks, i was geting itchy nipple then it turned to itchy nipple's so i started my nolva at 40 mg for 5 days then 20mg for a few days, the itchynes stoped but i have tiny lil pea like balls behind the aola? so i started taking arimidex at .5 all run it at this for just over a week then .25 for the rest of cycle until pct


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ano1987 said:


> ok cool
> 
> thanks, i was geting itchy nipple then it turned to itchy nipple's so i started my nolva at 40 mg for 5 days then 20mg for a few days, the itchynes stoped but i have tiny lil pea like balls behind the aola? so i started taking arimidex at .5 all run it at this for just over a week then .25 for the rest of cycle until pct


I'm with you mate. The only thing to point out is if you don't like to run an AI throught your cycle, but you want something on hand for gyno issues then nolva is the one to go for initially because it works immediately, Adex will take 5-7 days to kick in.


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

so should i realy be taking nolva still until day 5-7 of arimidex, but if i did i hear it hinders arimidex's performance?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ano1987 said:


> so should i realy be taking nolva still until day 5-7 of arimidex, but if i did i hear it hinders arimidex's performance?


It does have an effect on adex, around 38% less active.

But if your taking both it makes no difference for the first 5-7 days.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

ano1987 said:


> ok cool
> 
> thanks, i was geting itchy nipple then it turned to itchy nipple's so i started my nolva at 40 mg for 5 days then 20mg for a few days, the itchynes stoped but i have tiny lil pea like balls behind the aola? so i started taking arimidex at .5 all run it at this for just over a week then .25 for the rest of cycle until pct


What dose are you running Adex? .5mg ED? That's a bit low for reversing pea size gyno lumps, i'm running .5mg EOD for gyno prevention..

I would run 1mg ED until symptoms subside and .5mg EOD right up to PCT to ensure gyno doesn't return.


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

1mg ed till lump goes? hwo long roughly will this be? should i be taking nolva to then for te few extra days?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

ano1987 said:


> 1mg ed till lump goes? hwo long roughly will this be? should i be taking nolva to then for te few extra days?


How many days have you been running Adex for mate? Have you been running Nolva with it too?


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

adex 2 days, nolva not with it b4 it,


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

nolva was ran for about 6-7days, then started arimidex at .5 am on second day today of .5 of arimidex only


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

ano1987 said:


> adex 2 days, nolva not with it b4 it,


I would just carry on with Adex at 1mg ED then mate. Blood plasma levels become stable with Adex at 7 consecutive 1mg daily doses, although maximal oestrogen inhibition is reached by day 4.

I would stay at 1mg ED for a few days after gyno symptoms subside, then taper down to .5mg EOD until PCT starts.

What cycle you running btw?


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

lol only 500mg sus 250, gona throw in sum tren ace on mon,


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

ano1987 said:


> lol only 500mg sus 250, gona throw in sum tren ace on mon,


Isn't this your first cycle? Why do you want to run Tren too?


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

why not? might aswell make the most of it, i have done an oral 6 weeks


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

ano1987 said:


> why not? might aswell make the most of it, i have done an oral 6 weeks


You should make some very nice gains from the 500mg Test p/w, it's your first proper cycle so i don't see the need to add Tren too..

P.S. Do you know you can get gyno off Tren too even though it doesn't aromatise? Even if you lower oestrogen levels with Adex it's still possible that progesterone related gyno may develope.

There are anti progesterone meds you can run, but tbh mate if you can't make great mass/strength gains from 500mg Test on your first injectable cycle, adding more AAS is not the answer IMO.


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

ok thnaks will see how body takes to just test, so next time cycle the same again? i am in weeks 4 of 500mg sus, am 6'3 244lbs gained lbs well last time i checked my weight, which was about2-3 weeks ago


----------



## Micky1982 (Feb 18, 2010)

When is it best to take Nolvadex with Dianobol? I'm just starting out and not sure what dosage of each to take. Any advice would be appreciated guys! Cheers, Micky1982


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Micky1982 said:


> When is it best to take Nolvadex with Dianobol? I'm just starting out and not sure what dosage of each to take. Any advice would be appreciated guys! Cheers, Micky1982


First day after your last Dianabol, unless you are getting gyno.

If it is your first cycle on dianabol, 30mg a day is enough


----------

